# help identifying old production music



## MMM

Hello - There is a clip of music accompanying, of all things, movie intermission graphics that I am trying to identify. A sample of the music is attached and is taken from a public domain archival posting.

I would describe it as upbeat, light and easy, late 50s-early 60s background instrumental music with lots of strings and pizzicato.

I've listened to a lot of this type of music, and the attached brief clip is very similar to Laurie Johnson (e.g., "Happy-Go-Lively") or Heinz Kiessling (e.g., "Good Choice"), but I can't identify the specific piece.

I appreciate, in advance, your help, and hope you have a good day.

Mike

View attachment intermission music segment.mp3


----------

